# .244/6mm Remington??



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ive been reading up on this caliber. Sounds like it would make a dynamite "long-range" coyote gun (400-600 yards). Ballisticaly (on paper at least) it looks like it would shoot circles around the .243.

Few questions:

When did rifle manufacturers stop offering rifles chambered for it?

How hard are rifles chambered for it to find (preferably in a remington 700 action)? To my knowledge ive never seen one, but than again I havent ever looked for it.

How hard is it to find brass?

Does anybody have or had one? Opinions?

Ive heard early models were offered in a twist for lighter varmint bullets while later models were offered in a different twist for heavier "mid-size game" bullets. Any truth to this?
Im guessing a slower twist was offered for varmint bullets while a faster twist was offered for larger bullets?

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

that's kind of misleading. Isn't the 224 the first step to the 6mm Rem. Basically identical. I know a few people that are still shooting the 6mm Rem.

The one guy shoots it as a fur gun in the winter, he really likes it. the rest of the year he shoots the 6.5-284.

They do have a little jump on the 243 just from case capacity. It isn't much, just a couple of fps, not enough to mess with.

If you go to the 6mmbr.com site and post you might get a few more hits.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ya, speed wise it doesnt have much of an edge over the .243. But from the charts ive been looking at its just enough to make the 6mm quite a bit flatter in the trajectory department. Shaving 4-6 inches off drop on average at 400 yards.

But those are just paper charts.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Shoot a 6mm rem ruger m77 for eveything from deer to varmits ,and i think it works great. I use the 85grn tsx for deer and yotes and seems to do the job. Brass is easy to get fun gun to shoot and acurate.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I had one for a long time and loved it. I reloaded all my ammo.
My opinion only not going to pick a fight.........however when shooting handloads it had a slight advantage over the 243. :sniper: Everyone knows the 243 walks on water :wink: It is based upon the 7x57 mauser case same as the 257 Roberts was.

From Wikipedia:


> The 6mm Remington was introduced by Remington Arms Company in 1955 as the .244 Remington. It is based on necking down the .257 Roberts. Originally intended as a Varmint and predator cartridge, the .244 was never factory loaded with bullets over 90 grains and rifles marked .244 Remington have a 1 in 12 inch twist that may not stabilize the heavier 100 and 105 grain bullets. In 1963 Remington renamed the cartridge, calling it the 6mm Remington. Rifles marked 6mm Remington have a 1 in 9 inch twist and can stabilize all commercially available 6 mm bullets.
> 
> The 6mm Remington has a slight ballistic advantage over the much more popular .243 Winchester due to a slightly larger case capacity. However, there is no discernible difference in real world hunting applications. The longer case neck of the 6mm Remington is considered desirable by handloaders


I would still have this rifle yet except when a good friend's son turned 14 he needed it more than I......and made me an offer I couldn't refuse.

If I could limit myself to only 4 centerfire rifles one would be a 6MM Remington.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I may be wrong but I think the 6mm used a different twist, which made the 244 more accurate. The only problem was the 243 became more popular and shells for the 244 were hard to find. Handloaders would be ok. I know someone that used to deer hunt with one and it was a very good shooting gun, I think it was a ruger. That was 20+ years ago and it was an old gun then


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

barebackjack

Here's some 700s for you

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... =120125996

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... 999765#PIC

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... =120081567


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

mike landrich said:


> barebackjack
> 
> Here's some 700s for you
> 
> ...


Way ahead of ya, already watching pretty much all of those. Im a little leery of gunbroker though, had a BAD experience on there.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

As far as I know Remington was the last of the big names to offer the 6mm in a factory chambering. I tried to get one 2-3 years ago in Minot, and the dealer said they had discontinued the line, but the distributor had 2 left in stock. He wanted way more than I was going to pay for an "discontinued" rifle. I have had 2 very easy, smooth transactions on gunbroker.com and would buy on there again no problem. I read over all the feedback people leave on sellers, and I e-mailed and spoke with both sellers on the phone before any money changed hands. Seems like the shady people on there get found out pretty quickly.

That 700 VLS with the 26" heavy was the rifle I tried to buy. That price on gunbroker is quite a bit higher than what I was given from the dealer.
I would look elsewhere if I were you.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

The accuracy thing has to do with barrel twist. The first 6mm's had a faster twist, so stabilized lighter bullets better. Remington went after varmit, Winchester went after jack of all trades. Obvious who won as Remington changed the twist rate to match Winchesters, but the damage to reputation was already done. If you buy an older Rem, you need to check on the twist rate to see if it will meet your needs. Everything I've read on the 6mm says it is faster, but you need to handload to get it.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Jack, you're reading way too much into this ! :lol:

Remington actually released the 244 with a _slower_ twist than Winchester because they viewed it as a long range varmint rifle as opposed to Winchester's belief it was a dual purpose cartridge. And I think Remington was right ! :wink:

But that's another argument.... :beer:

But there's no worry about a twist issue since Remington "corrected" the problem before 1962 when the 700 was introduced.

Realistically there's no difference between the 6mm and .243. The 6mm does have slightly more case capacity, but it's negligible. I have both and consider them equal, but my older varmint 700 in 6mm is one of the most accurate factory rifles I've ever worked with.

As far as gunbroker, I never worry a bit. And I can't understand for the life of me why someone is going to pay $800 for the VLS in the last listing posted. I'd buy a .243 or have one built before I paid that for a new 700, but that's just me. :wink:


----------

